# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Cuidado de la moneda

## Ella

he oido que mucha gente pule y limpia las monedas, sobre todo las de meido dolar. Alguien podria expilcar como se hace? es decir...con que se pule, hasta cuando?, jejeje
es que tengo una moneda me medio dolar muy muy muy picada, y me da pena :(

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hombre, tanto como pulirla!!!!, lo primero es el algodón mágico, aunque durante unos días te dejará las manos negras   :Lol:  , también puedes usar bicarbonato y frotar con un trapo. Si las marcas que tiene son superficiales puedes intentar quitarlo con alguna crema pulidora de las que se utilizan en los coches, para quitar arañazos superficiales y volver a dar brillo a la pintura. Si con esto no funciona, siempre puedes usar la goma de borrar que usa David Roth en uno de sus videos, seguro que le quitas cualquier relieve que tenga, incluido la cara y la cruz   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Iván Manso

Para que las monedas de medio dolar queden brillantes y se les quite la suciedad creo que se utiliza acetona, por lo menos eso creo aunque no estoy muy seguro. 

un saludo

----------


## Norax

si es de plata deberia salir bien con bicarbonato. estaramas limpia y brillara mas.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

La ceniza sirve para limpiar superficies plateadas, hay un producto que acá se denomina brasso, que es una especie de crema pulidora, las deja realmente brillantes, el único inconveniente es que se pulen las orillas de la moneda quedando algo dificultoso el empalmarla.
Saludos

----------


## Felipe

Yo las limpio con un producto para limpiar plata y quedan perfectas, pero lógicamente los arañazos no los elimina. Uso guantes de goma porque si no los dedos se quedan negros.

----------


## oknarf77

Bueno,aquí os dejo un articulo que encontré sobre la limpieza de monedas.Creo que nos puede servir de algo.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38N354ZR

----------


## roldan

ella prueba con cualquier pasta dentrifica y un clinex                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     soy como el guadiana aparezco y desaparezco cuando me da       la gana

----------


## tutela

> Bueno,aquí os dejo un articulo que encontré sobre la limpieza de monedas.Creo que nos puede servir de algo.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38N354ZR


Muy buen material y relmente es como dice el cuidado que hay que tener a la hora de limpiar una moneda dependiendo de su aleacion.
Yo he llegado hasta usar vinagre rebajado en agua 1 en 3 y al cabo de algunas horas todo lo adherido se despega bastante. Los tratamientos son diversos como los que mencionaron aca. 
Pero esto es mas para coleccionistas o numismaticos como yo, a ELLA creo que lo unico que le importa es limpiar sus monedas para sus rutinas. Yo para limpiar las monedas de plata haria en primer lugar lo del dentifrico y un cepillo de dientes blando (todo esto sobre un trapo) y despues le das duro con una franela o un pedazo de pullover de lana viejo para que brille mas. Y si no te conforma, comprate un brillametales en pomada en alguna ferreteria y haz lo mismo, cepillo blando y despues la la lustras.
Bueno mucha suerte y despues nos cuentas.

----------


## Luquende

Para las monedas de plata yo uso un producto que ya usaba mi abuela para la cubertería y esas cosas que se llama "rinci" o algo así. Quedan perfectas. En el bote ya te dice como usarlo.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Pues la verdad es que no se donde esta la complicacion, no creo que sean tan delicadas, (hablando de monedas normales sin rarezas o trucajes) personalmente solo las limpio cuando tiene un poquillo de grasa de las manos y resbalan, y las limpio de la siguiente manera, preparo en un vaso un poco de lavavajillas (quitagrasas) tipo .. fairi , disuelto con agua y las meto dentro un ratito, despues con un cepillo tipo de las uñas (de plastico) y bajo el chorro del agua les quito todo el jabon para posteriormente con un trapo suave secarlas a conciencia y a correr.

Soy un poco aficionado a las numismatica y la verdad es que siempre que  he  conseguido una moneda usada y sucia la lavo asi, supongo que es mas agresivo cualquier producto que haya hecho contacto ellas en cualquier sitio, por ejemplo en un bar, en una carniceria o el contacto con la piel de las personas, lavadas en la lavadora sin darse cuenta...etc..

----------


## magoivan

yo le pongo BANG, la suciedad se va en un BANG ajejeje

----------


## Ella

a ver chicos,tengo unas monedas de cobre que tienen manchas verdes como si fueran superficies de tapete pegadas, sabeis como puedria quitarlo? ya prove con acetona y limpiametales

----------


## javifocus

No se donde lei o vi o alguien me dijo, que las monedas de cobre se oxidan con facilidad (de ahi que sepongan verdes). La solucion era sumergirlas en zumo de limon. Pero no me hagas mucho caso a menos que alguien te lo confirme, no vaya a ser que por quererlo arreglar la pifiemos mas.

----------


## 2 de trebol

le he preguntao a mi madre que es la k sabe de limpiezas jejej y me ha dicho que la plata se limpia con bicarbonato, limpiametales y ceniza, lo del limon...dice k es un acido, al igual que el vinagre... eso yo no lo usaria :?  y el cobre...se limpia tambien con limpiametales y con ceniza, mi madre es magica en este aspecto  8-)  sabe muuchas tecnicas jejeje, ah y el agua con jabon tambien limpia las cosas no es por nada...y dudo que deje manos negras y quite los cantos a las monedas  :Lol: 

espero que os funcione campeones!

Saludos Magos!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Donde compre yo mis medios dólares de plata me recomendaron que los lipiase con una goma de borrar. Y la verdad es que quedan muy bién.

----------


## bender the offender

Yo les doy con Aladdin

----------


## juanmoreyra

limpieza de monedas:

*jugo de limon puro, y las dejo sumergidas un rataso, con eso afloja todo, luego agua y jabon para sacar restos de acido

*otra opcion es limpia metal, por esta zona de sudamerica se consigue una marca muy buena ke se llama "3 en 1"

*bicarbonato de sodio: un cepillo de dientes blando para no rayarla, apenas humedo y empapado en bicarbonato, luego a frotar un rato, y despues enjuagar con agua y jabon

* no se olviden de la maldita y deliciosa bebida imperialista por exelencia,
coca 8) cola, si dejas sumergido (una noche) una moneda de medio dolar te aflojara hasta el aguila, eso si como en cada caso enjuagar luego con agua y javon para sacar los quimicos y ke no sigan actuando 

* con pasta de dientes puedes aumentar el brillos de las monedas una vez ke las hallas limpiado con algun metodo anterior.

chau un abrazoo

----------


## juanmoreyra

> Bueno,aquí os dejo un articulo que encontré sobre la limpieza de monedas.Creo que nos puede servir de algo.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38N354ZR


aknarf77 el linck ya no existe o ha caducado, lo podrias subir nuevamnete o mandarmelo a mail  :?: 
mi correo es juanmoreyra@hotmail.com

muchas gracias, tengo una inmensa coleccion de monedas asi ke espero con ancia el material

chau un abazo

----------

